# Uber not an acceptable income source for lenders



## Correll15

I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Uber isn’t a job. They’re correct. You must also have crappy credit, because no one really cares where your money comes from, just your ability/willingness to repay.

Now you know why most drivers drive POS cars……because they have too.


----------



## New2This

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


They're not going to want to finance something you'll be rapidly depreciating on a daily basis.


----------



## 142605

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


Carvana isn't actually a lender, try a credit union.


----------



## UbaBrah

On the plus side you will save a lot of money not buying a Carvana car. And contrary to what that Bork dude says, it only really makes sense to drive a (semi) crappy car for Uber.

When I financed my KIA I just walked in to the dealership and their lender financed me without any specific income source questions. They just ran my credit and I put a small deposit down.


----------



## 142605

UbaBrah said:


> it only really makes sense to drive a (semi) crappy car for Uber.


I disagree. There will always be people with lower standards who say it doesn't make sense to have an expensive cell phone, or drive an expensive car, etc. That may be true for you, but it's not true for everyone. I am not ok with an Android and a Prius... I'm just not. But if it works for you, great!


----------



## TrippTraders

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


Many sellers and lessors (and lenders for that matter) understand that ride/share beats the crap out of a vehicle... depreciates it out prematurely. I think that is what we're all running up against. Best of luck with it, friend.


----------



## 142605

TrippTraders said:


> Many sellers and lessors (and lenders for that matter) understand that ride/share beats the crap out of a vehicle... depreciates it out prematurely. I think that is what we're all running up against. Best of luck with it, friend.


Lenders don't care. Just put down "consultant" and call it good.


----------



## UberFooledYou1

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


Uber is not a steady source of income, it fluctuates. No lender in their right mind will give you a loan working as a 1099 Uber driver. Especially in today's economic climate.


----------



## 142605

UberFooledYou1 said:


> Uber is not a steady source of income, it fluctuates. No lender in their right mind will give you a loan working as a 1099 Uber driver. Especially in today's economic climate.


Not sure what lenders you've used, but I've never seen an application mention anything about "steady"? Why would they care as long as you pay your bills? You put your income (which could really be any number because they don't check) and a job description (which again they don't check). I've always just put "Consultant" and "Self Employed". It's all on-line, you don't talk to anyone, and there are no questions. Never had an issue.


----------



## Safar

UbaBrah said:


> On the plus side you will save a lot of money not buying a Carvana car. And contrary to what that Bork dude says, it only really makes sense to drive a (semi) crappy car for Uber.
> 
> When I financed my KIA I just walked in to the dealership and their lender financed me without any specific income source questions. They just ran my credit and I put a small deposit down.


Same here, 5 cars so far, no questions asked whatsoever, and $0.0 down each time.


----------



## Safar

But my credit score is 842, so maybe that's the reason. At one stage I had $70,000 car loan lol


----------



## 142605

Safar said:


> But my credit score is 842, so maybe that's the reason.


Application is the same no matter your score.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


You probably have average credit to begin with … I got a 50K auto loan as self employed without proof of income ( not Uber of course)


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Authority said:


> Application is the same no matter your score.


Credit score is 100% Qualification if you’re over 750 …I’ve financed vehicles while actually losing money ( Not Uber)

They ask income and employment when you’re shakey or are buying to much car.

Also Uber has a horrible connotation after the maga & Biden welfare bailouts of Uber drivers … I mean they passed special derelict socialism and cash affirmative action for you specifically…banks no likely.


----------



## Safar

Authority said:


> Application is the same no matter your score.


I got a $40,000 car with zero down while I owed $28,000 on an existing car already. I got a fantastic interest rate each time. Not sure if any credit score can do that. I have $150,000 credit line too, and $40,000 business credit line. I was never asked by car dealerships how much I made and how I made it. Nope, never!


----------



## Safar

I think when your credit score gets so high, then lenders stop questioning you unless you're buying a house or something. My personal credit score has reached the peak, I don't think I can raise that further


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Safar said:


> I got a $40,000 car with zero down while I owed $28,000 on an existing car already. I got a fantastic interest rate each time. Not sure if any credit score can do that. I have $150,000 credit line too, and $40,000 business credit line. I was never asked by car dealerships how much I made and how I made it. Nope, never!


I got 2.7% x 60 mos on a 2020 certified 15K Miles… that’s the lowest I’ve ever had.


----------



## NicFit

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


About two years ago I was approved for a car loan from Carvana, I want to say it was up to 40k. I’m sure I put down I was self employed with Uber/Lyft. Don’t know what you did wrong. Came within a click to buying a car but it turns out that the car wasn’t accepted for select so I went with a different car from another dealer and used USAA for the loan


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


Isn't carvana one of those so-called "car supermarkets" that specializes in selling very heavily overpriced used cars? Why would you want to go there?


----------



## Correll15

Well the sight said all types of credit, even no credit so I thought I'd get a decision based on my income from Uber and my FAIR credit score of 649. But I digress, and still think I am being discriminated for being a sole proprietor. So I two days ago I filled as an LLC company. Let's see if they will also refuse to finance a legit delivery company with credentials! I'm just trying to find a path to success despite these unique obstacles y'all. Thanks for the posts!!!


----------



## NicFit

Correll15 said:


> Well the sight said all types of credit, even no credit so I thought I'd get a decision based on my income from Uber and my FAIR credit score of 649. But I digress, and still think I am being discriminated for being a sole proprietor. So I two days ago I filled as an LLC company. Let's see if they will also refuse to finance a legit delivery company with credentials! I'm just trying to find a path to success despite these unique obstacles y'all. Thanks for the posts!!!


Hope your not in California, it’s $800 a year for annual tax for any LLC


----------



## SHalester

Correll15 said:


> No respectable lender will take my payments


....and your credit score is?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

SHalester said:


> ....and your credit score is?


He said he was rockin' a 650


----------



## SHalester

The Gift of Fish said:


> He said he was rockin' a 650


yeah, I saw that right after. It was a new thread to me, so didn't read to the bottom.

649 is not anything to write home about. But yeah, underwriters are not happy with 'just' RS income. can't blame them.

Now if that score was 750+, methinks different turnout.

Best for OP to work with a bank he already has a relationship with.


----------



## New2This

Correll15 said:


> Well the sight said all types of credit, even no credit so I thought I'd get a decision based on my income from Uber and my FAIR credit score of 649. But I digress, and still think I am being discriminated for being a sole proprietor. So I two days ago I filled as an LLC company. Let's see if they will also refuse to finance a legit delivery company with credentials! I'm just trying to find a path to success despite these unique obstacles y'all. Thanks for the posts!!!


The all credit/no credit just means you *MIGHT* be approved but the interest rate will be like they bent you over the Deliverance log...


----------



## Ted Fink

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


join a credit union. my credit union counts my uber income same as they would a job


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Correll15 said:


> I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers).


Leasing a car while doing Uber full time is an express ticket to downward mobility.

You should call them and thank them for not allowing you to **** up your finances permanently.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

20yearsdriving said:


> I mean they passed special derelict socialism and cash affirmative action for you specifically…banks no likely.


And banks all know the cheese turns into a pumpkin at midnight September 4th.


----------



## Correll15

New2This said:


> They're not going to want to finance something you'll be rapidly depreciating on a daily basis.


The team from Carvana told me that they did at one time finance drivers from Ride-sharing company's, but that COVID-19 changed that. Their new policy is not articulated, nor was the team member able (or willing) to tell me exactly why that policy change was implemented. Without a "rational basis" the law points to discrimination.


Ted Fink said:


> join a credit union. my credit union counts my uber income same as they would a job


And what credit union is that 🤔 do tell!! I'm all for it.


----------



## Ted Fink

Correll15 said:


> The team from Carvana told me that they did at one time finance drivers from Ride-sharing company's, but that COVID-19 changed that. Their new policy is not articulated, nor was the team member able (or willing) to tell me exactly why that policy change was implemented. Without a "rational basis" the law points to discrimination.
> 
> And what credit union is that 🤔 do tell!! I'm all for it.


Service 1st - they are in central PA. If you're elsewhere try a credit union near you. I'm not promising you success, but it works for me.

DISCLAIMER: I've been ubering 4 years and average 35k in income and have it documented. I'm sure that someone who didn't have a long or stable history might get different results. As mentioned on here, having a decent credit score helps (although mine is not the 800+ some claim - I'm around 700).


----------



## New2This

Correll15 said:


> Without a "rational basis" the law points to discrimination.


Exactly how are you being discriminated against?

My numbers aren't exact but you'll get the idea:

Joe the accountant with the wife and 2.5 kids goes and buys a $20,000 car, with payments for 48 months. He drives 15,000 miles a year going to/from work, Costco and soccer practice for the kids. Car at end of 4 years had 60,000 miles and is worth $12,000 at end of loan.

ANThony buys the same car for $20,000 with payments for 48 months. ANThony ants full-time. He puts 5,000 miles a month on the car. A few scenarios here, none good. 

*ANThony drives until he refuses to do a 30 minute 5 stop $4.72 trip. Karen then reports ANThony for drunkenly waving his schvanshtucker at her after denying her sercive ferret. Despite having dashcam footage, Rohit deactivates ANThony and gives Karen $20 in ride credit. ANThony can no longer drive so car gets repossessed. Bank gets stuck with a high-mileage badly maintained car that smells of puke and desperation.

*ANThony drives 90 hour weeks chasing Quests until he falls asleep and hits a telephone pole. Car is totalled. ANThony of course didn't have proper insurance for rideshare because it's too expensive. Bank tries suing ANThony but ANThony doesn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of. Bank is ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room yet again.

*ANThony winds up avoiding accidents or deactivation. He now has a car with +/-250,000 miles on it worth next to nothing. This is thr exceedingly rare scenario.

Do you now see why banks don't want to finance Uber/Lyft drivers? It's not discrimination, it's called math.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Correll15 said:


> I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!


Your primary source of income...until you’re suddenly deactivated on a false claim with no recourse to get reinstated.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

How much money would you loan this guy?


----------



## 0x3imf3

I was getting cars financed when I was dirt poor.... It's same as home lenders: two-years. Except with 1099 it has to be increasing or very near salaries both years.. 625+ score on whatever scoring system they use(usually not FICO despite what internet says)

You think car dealerships are hard wait till you go to get even a FHA(easiest) loan in the housing market... Complete expense breakdown W2 or 1099... 3%-6% cash to close W2 or 1099, and all that zero-down stuff like USDA doesn't fly with most agents and lenders because of the inspection processes by local gov.....


I have 758+ across all score systems and I make over 70k a year and even I have to jump through hoops... Actually.... 70k is considered poor now days, so I basically do exactly what someone making 32k has to....


----------



## Correll15

New2This said:


> Exactly how are you being discriminated against?
> 
> My numbers aren't exact but you'll get the idea:
> 
> Joe the accountant with the wife and 2.5 kids goes and buys a $20,000 car, with payments for 48 months. He drives 15,000 miles a year going to/from work, Costco and soccer practice for the kids. Car at end of 4 years had 60,000 miles and is worth $12,000 at end of loan.
> 
> ANThony buys the same car for $20,000 with payments for 48 months. ANThony ants full-time. He puts 5,000 miles a month on the car. A few scenarios here, none goid
> 
> *ANThony drives until he refuses to do a 30 minute 5 stop $4.72 trip. Karen then reports ANThony for drunkenly waving his schvanshtucker at her. Despite having dashcam footage, Rohit deactivates ANThony and gives Karen $20 in ride credit. ANThony can no longer drive so car gets repossessed. Bank gets stuck with a high-mileage badly maintained car that smells of puke and desperation.
> 
> *ANThony drives 90 hour weeks chasing Quests until he falls asleep and hits a telephone pole. Car is totalled. ANThony of course didn't have proper insurance for rideshare because it's too expensive. Bank tries suing ANThony but ANThony doesn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of. Bank is ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room yet again.
> 
> *ANThony winds up avoiding accidents or deactivation. He now has a car with +/-250,000 miles on it worth next to nothing. This is exceedingly rare scenario.
> 
> Do you now see why banks don't want to finance Uber/Lyft drivers? It's not discrimination, it's called math.


🤔 Well if he operates as a business and takes his job seriously and forms an LLC to separate liability... Then his car is part of his business and thus not subject to forfeit, In theory, and protections for small businesses in California are everywhere and finding a solution to the problem is buffered buy this protection. In essence he will have time to find a REAL job working as a forklift driver in a warehouse busting his a#$ working 80hr weeks... And thus is my future with Uber?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> And banks all know the cheese turns into a pumpkin at midnight September 4th.



Codex Alimentarius … @tohunt4me can vouch.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


Get a biz license, give it a name, get a checking account in that name, and just be self - employed, "Joe's Transportation and Delivery" or something like that, you don't even have to mention uber, and just show them your Schedule C, and that will get you a bank loan. Thing is, if it's all brand new that might be the problem, I've got records going back a while. But, I've built up credit and a relationship with Toyota finance, so they don't even ask me anymore, they just sell me the car I want, give them a nice deposit, and off I go. 

But, if Carvana wont sell you a car, find another dealer, there are dealers that will sell cars to just about anyone. Just be careful so you won't get screwed.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Uber isn’t a job. They’re correct. You must also have crappy credit, because no one really cares where your money comes from, just your ability/willingness to repay.
> 
> Now you know why most drivers drive POS cars……because they have too.


They don't have to. I don't. 
I drive a 2018 Prius, bought it brand new. It's the best car I've ever owned. I know there are better, but before that, I drove camrys. Prius gets such good mileage, the money I save practically makes my car payment. I'd love to get an electric car, next time.


----------



## 0x3imf3

Just to add to my last post here: Anyone who deals with lenders know anyone making under six-figures in 2021 is getting high APR regardless of credit score or years at employer...

Lenders see someone making around national-median income as poor and have since even before the market crash fifteen years ago... I have 758 and make more than most people on this forum and am considered poor by auto and mortgage lenders...


----------



## Correll15

Oscar Levant said:


> They don't have to. I don't.
> I drive a 2018 Prius, bought it brand new. It's the best car I've ever owned. I know there are better, but before that, I drove camrys. Prius gets such good mileage, the money I save practically makes my car payment. I'd love to get an electric car, next time.


Just stay away from a certain self driving car or you will be paying it off........ Forever.


----------



## Correll15

Capitalism at work.


----------



## Oscar Levant

New2This said:


> Exactly how are you being discriminated against?
> 
> My numbers aren't exact but you'll get the idea:
> 
> Joe the accountant with the wife and 2.5 kids goes and buys a $20,000 car, with payments for 48 months. He drives 15,000 miles a year going to/from work, Costco and soccer practice for the kids. Car at end of 4 years had 60,000 miles and is worth $12,000 at end of loan.
> 
> ANThony buys the same car for $20,000 with payments for 48 months. ANThony ants full-time. He puts 5,000 miles a month on the car. A few scenarios here, none goid
> 
> *ANThony drives until he refuses to do a 30 minute 5 stop $4.72 trip. Karen then reports ANThony for drunkenly waving his schvanshtucker at her. Despite having dashcam footage, Rohit deactivates ANThony and gives Karen $20 in ride credit. ANThony can no longer drive so car gets repossessed. Bank gets stuck with a high-mileage badly maintained car that smells of puke and desperation.
> 
> *ANThony drives 90 hour weeks chasing Quests until he falls asleep and hits a telephone pole. Car is totalled. ANThony of course didn't have proper insurance for rideshare because it's too expensive. Bank tries suing ANThony but ANThony doesn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of. Bank is ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room yet again.
> 
> *ANThony winds up avoiding accidents or deactivation. He now has a car with +/-250,000 miles on it worth next to nothing. This is exceedingly rare scenario.
> 
> Do you now see why banks don't want to finance Uber/Lyft drivers? It's not discrimination, it's called math.


I have driven for Uber since 2013, when they first started. 

I switched to Food Delivery on March 11, 2020, when Covid pretty much caused all the theatres to shut down, people out of work, etc. 

Now, all of your scenarios never happened to me, and if you just keep your cool, and don't do anything stupid, I see no reason why any of those things has to happen to anyone. 

Insurance is expensive, but I'm with Mercury, and I pay $180 per month. Better to be insured than not. 

With UberEats, I put about 80 miles a day on my car, that's about 400 miles per week, so I'm not doing '5000' per month. 

But, what did happen is there was a class action suit against Uber, and Uber settled for millions, and I got a $10k check, which made up for the pay they screwed me out of. 
Oh, I had complaints, but that check pretty much took care of it. 

so, just be careful, stay on the straight and narrow, and you can avoid all those problems.


----------



## Correll15

Thank you for your candour oh sage one!!


----------



## Correll15

And seriously, I've since redirected my focus on coverage and expense management. Won't be getting into trouble no time soon... But sh$+ happens and it is wise to advise insurance. $180 sounds wonderful and can fit into my emerging consciousness as a lone wolf Uberer. My neighbor has been making $1300+ a week with Uber so he's also lacing me with pointers. Thank you.


----------



## Amos69

I have included my RS income on 7 loans and always been accepted


----------



## observer

Junk yards are having problems buying cars right now.

There aren't any many used cars out there.

Dealers can be picky with who they finance at the moment. Things will probably change late next year.


----------



## NOXDriver

Uber's Guber said:


> Your primary source of income...until you’re suddenly deactivated on a false claim with no recourse to get reinstated.


Yeah, no one has ever been fired without notice.

I lost my cushy corp drone gig after 16 years... no warning. Just a call on my day off (a Thursday) to come in and get my things... nay, someone will bring my things out to me in the parking lot., non-employees (me) are not allowed past security.


----------



## Correll15

Amos69 said:


> I have included my RS income on 7 loans and always been accepted


What state? California is acting more shady about Ride-sharing than most other states, and generally lenders have a system in place to target that cohort for denial. But like someone said previously, if you got enough money for a good down payment and God credit and all that it won't matter. They simply can't deny 🤑. Capitalism at work.


----------



## bob498

Correll15 said:


> The team from Carvana told me that they did at one time finance drivers from Ride-sharing company's, but that COVID-19 changed that. Their new policy is not articulated, nor was the team member able (or willing) to tell me exactly why that policy change was implemented. Without a "rational basis" the law points to discrimination.
> 
> And what credit union is that 🤔 do tell!! I'm all for it.


Uber driver can get banned out of nowhere. Covid showed,some guy got a loan for the car. Now you make no $ driving b.c of covid. I think your looking for something that isn't so.


----------



## Correll15

Maybe abit. Seeking the American as vanguards until we reach the sunny shores of financial freedom. Eat...Sleep... Uber... Repeat. Until we go into that blissful sleep.


----------



## Safar

NicFit said:


> How your not in California, it’s $800 a year for annual tax for any LLC


And that $800 a year saved me $8000 in taxes every year, not to mention it helped me build Business credit as well. My S Corporation is still in California while I have been all over the country. I am not dissolving it despite the fact that I have a full-time tech job now.

*Safar Ventures Inc.*


----------



## Correll15

As previously mentioned, I'm being mindful of current legislative and regional incentives for small business like mine (yours) to offset annual fees and related COVID-19 climate conditions. I look forward to further dialogue about issues like this in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Correll15

Amos69 said:


> I have included my RS income on 7 loans and always been accepted


This reminds me of an IQ test I took yesterday. Said I was 115... So I guess I'm average. And average business people in this line of "essential" work should Garner more respect from lenders... Period


----------



## NicFit

Safar said:


> And that $800 a year saved me $8000 in taxes every year, not to mention it helped me build Business credit as well. My S Corporation is still in California while I have been all over the country. I am not dissolving it despite the fact that I have a full-time tech job now.
> 
> *Safar Ventures Inc.*


And this wasn’t directed at you, I don’t know where the op was and if he was trying to form an LLC just to apply for a car loan then it would cost $800 a year for the annual tax if the op was in California. Your reply is just confusing and irrelevant


----------



## Safar

NicFit said:


> And this wasn’t directed at you, I don’t know where the op was and if he was trying to form an LLC just to apply for a car loan then it would cost $800 a year for the annual tax if the op was in California. Your reply is just confusing and irrelevant


 My point is that it is worth it, and it was not directed at you


----------



## Safar

Every full time rideshare driver should open an S Corporation, or an LLC registered as a Corporation with the IRS. EIN is more helpful and money saving than your SSN.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Notice fluber is no help on financing the vehicle you’re about to donate to them.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

0x3imf3 said:


> Just to add to my last post here: Anyone who deals with lenders know anyone making under six-figures in 2021 is getting high APR regardless of credit score or years at employer...
> 
> Lenders see someone making around national-median income as poor and have since even before the market crash fifteen years ago... I have 758 and make more than most people on this forum and am considered poor by auto and mortgage lenders...


How much more than most people here exactly ? I suspect your math may be wrong there for the unjust treatment by big bank evils.


----------



## Correll15

Safar said:


> My point is that it is worth it, and it was not directed at you


My point is that it's all relevant and your point is appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

SHalester said:


> 649 is not anything to write home about.


It's above the "I'ma take the money and run" consumer profile. But not by much.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


You can probably find some used car dealers here and there who will accept RS income, like this one in North Hollywood with their "uber & lyft" sign.


----------



## 0x3imf3

20yearsdriving said:


> How much more than most people here exactly ? I suspect your math may be wrong there for the unjust treatment by big bank evils.


Uh-oh everyone watch out we got some big money floatin' around here... watch out gotta fat cat browsin'

By the way I love that law of the internet that says anyone who has extensive experience on a questioned subject immediately needs to be trumped by someone who tries but doesn't because productive grinder is evil mmmaaannnn.... As someone who got cars and a 15 year mortgage even when they were making 32k a year with 640 what would I know about car loans and housing lenders? As someone who went from a 35k a year company truck driver to an authority running a fleet off that salary what would I know about being a truck driver?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

0x3imf3 said:


> 70k from one job... More if I do anything else
> 
> I suspect I might be wrong because we all know how Uber, Lyft, and DoorDash be paying Google and Microsoft senior engineer money



70k isn’t high enough realistically to consider it be very strong , you could also have baby credit or small lines of credit ? Maybe not enough real estate or equity ?


----------



## Safar

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's above the "I'ma take the money and run" consumer profile. But not by much.


Why don't you put like 7 categories of credit scores with a description like that for each 😁
I am 800-850, what will be my description?


----------



## 0x3imf3

20yearsdriving said:


> 70k isn’t high enough realistically to consider it be very strong , you could also have baby credit or small lines of credit ? Maybe not enough real estate or equity ?


National median income is $79,900.... Math genius.....


----------



## 20yearsdriving

0x3imf3 said:


> A senior engineer at Google or IBM is grossing 140k a year....
> 
> Also, thanks but I already know more than you will ever know on any of this... I already did it and am selling my own properties and have been over a decade now...


It was you who said you were considered poor and had to jump thru hoops ?
I get cart blanc so all you think you know ain’t working.
I’m fast lane while you’re pre-check… you’d be surprised not everyone is financially confused like you.


----------



## Safar

0x3imf3 said:


> Uh-oh everyone watch out we got some big money floatin' around here... watch out gotta fat cat browsin'
> 
> By the way I love that law of the internet that says anyone who has extensive experience on a questioned subject immediately needs to be trumped by someone who tries but doesn't because productive grinder is evil mmmaaannnn.... As someone who got cars and a 15 year mortgage even when they were making 32k a year with 640 what would I know about car loans and housing lenders? As someone who went from a 35k a year company truck driver to an authority running a fleet off that salary what would I know about being a truck driver?


There are 2 types of posters on Uber people. Those who are not rich, and those who lie. Always remember that.
There are some posters here, who claim that they own million dollar mansions, spend $20,000 on hookers, and make $3 million on the weekends. Just ignore them, they are ****s. Rich people don't need ridrshare. Jeff Bezos did not drive a cab to finance Amazon. Smart people have way better ideas to get capital through than to spend 60 hours driving people around.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Safar said:


> There are 2 types of posters on Uber people. Those who are not rich, and those who lie. Always remember that.
> There are some posters here, who claim that they own million dollar mansions, spend $20,000 on hookers, and make $3 million on the weekends. Just ignore them, they are ****s.


The common denominator is they all drive or drove Uber inspite of the grandiose lifestyle … except me.


----------



## Safar

20yearsdriving said:


> The common denominator is they all drive or drove Uber inspite of the grandiose lifestyle … except me.


So you don't drive and never drove?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Safar said:


> So you don't drive and never drove?


Pirate taxi and Bandit Limo only .. retired now sort of.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Maybe I’m a third rail … but hey maybe the word Uber triggers a red flag at the banks mother computer ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Safar said:


> Nah,


One thing is irrefutable… Uber is bad for your finances.
We leaned something out of this great tread.

Good luck with your crusade.


----------



## Safar

20yearsdriving said:


> One thing is irrefutable… Uber is bad for your finances.
> We leaned something out of this great tread.
> 
> Good luck with your crusade.


People from all over the planet come here to America to go big,


----------



## _Tron_

6 votes.
83 opinions.

Gotta love forums.


----------



## Safar

I have always respected the hustlers here, and wished them all the best. I have never tried to put down a rideshare driver, I was one myself and pretty damn good at it.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


The last time I bought/financed a car was in 2005, and all I had to do was state an income (I put my "job" down as "consultant", LOL). I got approved with no problem, and paid that loan off in full before filing for Chapter 7, LOL.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

The Gift of Fish said:


> Isn't carvana one of those so-called "car supermarkets" that specializes in selling very heavily overpriced used cars? Why would you want to go there?


Uh, because nobody has any car stock now?


----------



## JeanOcelot0

0x3imf3 said:


> I was getting cars financed when I was dirt poor.... It's same as home lenders: two-years. Except with 1099 it has to be increasing or very near salaries both years.. 625+ score on whatever scoring system they use(usually not FICO despite what internet says)
> 
> You think car dealerships are hard wait till you go to get even a FHA(easiest) loan in the housing market... Complete expense breakdown W2 or 1099... 3%-6% cash to close W2 or 1099, and all that zero-down stuff like USDA doesn't fly with most agents and lenders because of the inspection processes by local gov.....
> 
> 
> I have 758+ across all score systems and I make over 70k a year and even I have to jump through hoops... Actually.... 70k is considered poor now days, so I basically do exactly what someone making 32k has to....


I was looking at getting a USDA loan for my next house. I was going to use my Roth IRA as the basis for my ability to make the payments.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Oscar Levant said:


> Get a biz license, give it a name, get a checking account in that name, and just be self - employed, "Joe's Transportation and Delivery" or something like that, you don't even have to mention uber, and just show them your Schedule C, and that will get you a bank loan. Thing is, if it's all brand new that might be the problem, I've got records going back a while. But, I've built up credit and a relationship with Toyota finance, so they don't even ask me anymore, they just sell me the car I want, give them a nice deposit, and off I go.
> 
> But, if Carvana wont sell you a car, find another dealer, there are dealers that will sell cars to just about anyone. Just be careful so you won't get screwed.


I think you need to get a "DBA" business license from your state, which is going to be less than $100 (I'm not sure if that is a one-time or annual fee).


----------



## SHalester

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's above the "I'ma take the money and run" consumer profile.


an under 700 means there are issues.....a lot of issues....to fix.....


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Mash Ghasem said:


> You can probably find some used car dealers here and there who will accept RS income, like this one in North Hollywood with their "uber & lyft" sign.
> 
> View attachment 605443


I remember an engineering colleague of mine who started a side hustle as a used-car dealer. He said he would pay like $1K for an old car, spend a few hundred $ to fix it, and then sell it for $4K, with $1K down and the rest he would finance (like at 48% annual interest ). He said that as long as the car was running, he would get continue to get the payments. And the downpayment more or less paid for the car, so the financing was all gravy.


----------



## Safar

SHalester said:


> an under 700 means there are issues.....a lot of issues....to fix.....


Issues, for instance?
I have just one experience. I once missed a payment by 2 days, and my score dropped by 70. I almost got a heart attack 😁 Called them, gave them the money and they removed the missed payment. Credit card companies are ruthless.


----------



## SHalester

Safar said:


> Issues, for instance?


I was being kind. Many late payments, excessive use of credit, too many new accounts opened, too many credit inquiries. and on and on and on.

Under 700 the risk is high to the creditor.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Safar said:


> Issues, for instance?
> I have just one experience. I once missed a payment by 2 days, and my score dropped by 70. I almost got a heart attack 😁 Called them, gave them the money and they removed the missed payment. Credit card companies are ruthless.


You have to be 30 days late for it to be reported… I’m telling you fluber is the problem.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Safar said:


> How


Mid 40’s and pretty much retired , if you don’t understand how credit works that’s the problem , the credit card doesn’t reverse the late report that too proves why Uber is financial red flag.


----------



## Ted Fink

oh one other tip - even if your bank doesn't require it - buy gap insurance. so if you total the 350,000 mile car that's only 6 years old, you still get out from under the loan. i think your deductable would still have to be paid but you wouldn't suffer the loss in value. for me gap was $250 - money well spent IMO


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Gap has a maximum it will pay and only under a insurance total loss claim… look at you limit.


----------



## Ted Fink

20yearsdriving said:


> Gap has a maximum it will pay and only under a insurance total loss claim… look at you limit.


uh oh... good looking out! i'll check on that


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Ted Fink said:


> uh oh... good looking out! i'll check on that


And read your fine print about commercial / Uber use…they likely have an escape clause.


----------



## Correll15

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, because nobody has any car stock now?


Right!!! 🤔


----------



## Correll15

Safar said:


> Nah,


😳 oh um... Okay, 😊


----------



## Ted Fink

Correll15 said:


> 😳 oh um... Okay, 😊


I don't think he likes you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Correll15 said:


> Right!!! 🤔


April was the bottom of price v inventory sweet spot ..now everything is overpriced if you can find anything at all.


----------



## Safar

20yearsdriving said:


> You’re the one with the sob story , if you’re over 798 then you beat me but still the bank see you as the Uber scoundrel.


Nope, now they see me as a data analyst. Certified Oracle cloud data engineer baby! Soon in the next few years I will be an experienced one, making big bank. I live in Seattle, the land of opportunities within the land of opportunities. Your hatred for Uber and Uber drivers is pretty understandable..


----------



## Correll15

Ted Fink said:


> I don't think he likes you.


He is the sad man behind blue eyes


----------



## Correll15

20yearsdriving said:


> If an illegal immigrant who has no skills or education and doesn’t speak the language beats you up the food chain?? Oh god please help you.


😂 And now I'm done shopping on Amazon... And now I'm done with $12 fast food... And now I'm saving $100 a day for months so I can afford a down payment on a car I will struggle with for years!!! 😆 I'm motivated man! Just shoot me now. Uberer for life. Est Sleep Uber Repeat! Taking my Pico Icon scooter and making $250 a day for the next three months so a dirt bag finance agent can run me off the lot! Eat sleep Uber Repeat!!! And when I retire I'll sit next to an immigrant who pulls up in a BMW (German made) and he'll be listening to some iconic American song and singing along. I'll be tired and broke, but I'll be singing along too. That's life in American Capitalism. We all know how to succeed, just motivate me and tell me I'll be part of the equation. Stop denying me credit!!! I'm an American citizen! I deserve 40 acres!!!!!!! I need a real job. SH$+


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Correll15 said:


> 😂 And now I'm done shopping on Amazon... And now I'm done with $12 fast food... And now I'm saving $100 a day for months so I can afford a down payment on a car I will struggle with for years!!! 😆 I'm motivated man! Just shoot me now. Uberer for life. Est Sleep Uber Repeat! Taking my Pico Icon scooter and making $250 a day for the next three months so a dirt bag finance agent can run me off the lot! Eat sleep Uber Repeat!!! And when I retire I'll sit next to an immigrant who pulls up in a BMW (German made) and he'll be listening to some iconic American song and singing along. I'll be tired and broke, but I'll be singing along too. That's life in American Capitalism. We all know how to succeed, just motivate me and tell me I'll be part of the equation. Stop denying me credit!!! I'm an American citizen! I deserve 40 acres!!!!!!! I need a real job. SH$+


I have a get “rich” formula that i peddle here on UP … no takers yet …you may be a good candidates seriously.

It entails no money investment only a few hours per week to do light research… sky is the limit.


----------



## New2This

@Lissetti it's a weird one tonight but occasionally still semi on-topic. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TomTheAnt

New2This said:


> @Lissetti it's a weird one tonight but occasionally still semi on-topic. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 605471


I’m telling ya…


----------



## Correll15

20yearsdriving said:


> I have a get “rich” formula that i peddle here on UP … no takers yet …you may be a good candidates seriously.
> 
> It entails no money investment only a few hours per week to do light research… sky is the limit.


I like researching how to get into and then it off debt... I've been doing it all my life. Let's do again!!!


----------



## Correll15

Correll15 said:


> I like researching how to get into and then it off debt... I've been doing it all my life. Let's do again!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Correll15 said:


> I like researching how to get into and then it off debt... I've been doing it all my life. Let's do again!!!


it’s my theory of time travel , think of any vintage merchandise that sells high today due to nostalgia , well that stuff was worthless at some point … if you and I could travel back to the late 70’s and buy all the mopar muscle that got crushed we’d be multi millionaires today , can’t travel back in time but the 70 year old me from 2045 traveled in time to tell me there is stuff dirt cheep today that will be worth millions in a few years… wacha think ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

20yearsdriving said:


> You have to be 30 days late for it to be reported… I’m telling you fluber is the problem.


The way things are supposed to work is not always the way they do work. I was once one day late and Capital One put a 30-day late on my credit report.


----------



## bobby747

I just leased my wife a new suv. 3 weeks ago. The finance guy says they wont approve it for uber. I said did you run it thur the leasing company. No. I asked go run it through and tell me results. He comes back with oh. Approved. I have great credit and it was never for uber. But they did not know it....


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

SHalester said:


> ....and your credit score is?


375!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> But yeah, underwriters are not happy with 'just' RS income. can't blame them.


And your confirmed source on this is????


----------



## SHalester

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And your confirmed source on this is????


like can I produce a link? No. However, it is easy for YOU to test the theory, right? Try to get pre-approved (NOT pre-qualified) for a mortgage with just RS income and no assets. Go, go try. We will wait. 

For a vehicle loan, well you must need to be a warm body; it's kinda that easy. A mortgage, not so.


----------



## SHalester

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 375!


.....maybe that is the score you get when you are born? hahahahahaha


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, I can tell you make nothing at this.


No, the difference between you and your type, and I, is I had a career. You know like normal folks. 72K/yr if I never get out of bed, and healthcare for life. It’s a gig. Not a job, keeps me busy. Just worked Friday and Sat……I do just fine for 16 hours.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I too had a career. Did very well, thank you. However, your definition if "gig" is still rather vague, just like your contributions to this site.


16 hours? BS. Post your hours online then!


----------



## 0x3imf3

SHalester said:


> an under 700 means there are issues.....a lot of issues....to fix.....



Not really 625+ is what lender processors want to see. That includes mortgage lenders. I know first hand from doing it myself


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 16 hours? BS. Post your hours online then!


lol, makes you crazy doesn’t it? Lol…..it’s true tho, and whether you believe it or not, I couldn’t care less.

It is what it is.


----------



## SHalester

0x3imf3 said:


> Not really 625+ is what lender processors want to see.


yeah, no. You next credit report focus on the area where it discusses the 'risk' of non-payment is for each grouping of scores. Under 700 the risk is greater than those over 700, as an example. '
Going for a mortgage with a 625 could net you a success, but at a not so nice interest rate. Fact.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

UberFooledYou1 said:


> Uber is not a steady source of income, it fluctuates. No lender in their right mind will give you a loan working as a 1099 Uber driver. Especially in today's economic climate.


So truckers, realtors, and any other IC's or self-employed 1099 applicants cannot get a mortgage either? Perhaps you should refrain from posting until you know what you are talking about. Sheesh!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> is what it is


Exactly. All lies. Whatever makes it real for you though! Probably copied it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


Perhaps you misunderstood thrm. They most likely will not want any car being financed to be used commercially. Very common amongst all lenders re: car loans.


----------



## Correll15

But except for the fact that they specifically mention RS as the deciding factor for declining. I thought I was clear on that previously. The title says it.


----------



## Amos69

Correll15 said:


> But except for the fact that they specifically mention RS as the deciding factor for declining. I thought I was clear on that previously. The title says it.


I went into my Kia dealership and told them I needed a new used Sorento for RS. They showed the bank my income from that LLC. I drove it off the lot


disclaimer: That was the eighth car I bought from them.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Amos69 said:


> I went into my Kia dealership and told them I needed a new used Sorento for RS. They showed the bank my income from that LLC. I drove it off the lot
> 
> 
> disclaimer: That was the eighth car I bought from them.


A new used car. You ARE special!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Amos69 said:


> I went into my Kia dealership and told them I needed a new used Sorento for RS. They showed the bank my income from that LLC. I drove it off the lot
> 
> 
> disclaimer: That was the eighth car I bought from them.


How reliable are the Kia Sorento for Uber XL?


----------



## Amos69

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> A new used car. You ARE special!


Yes, yes I am. I like to buy those cars with 11,000 miles on them. save 9,000 on the purchase price and till have 140,000 on warranty left


----------



## Amos69

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How reliable are the Kia Sorento for Uber XL?


Get the six cylinder. Rock solid. Four big people and cruise luggage, no problem


----------



## 0x3imf3

SHalester said:


> yeah, no. You next credit report focus on the area where it discusses the 'risk' of non-payment is for each grouping of scores. Under 700 the risk is greater than those over 700, as an example. '
> Going for a mortgage with a 625 could net you a success, but at a not so nice interest rate. Fact.



Hate to break it to you, but I don't have to Google anything... I've actually done it.. Last place I mortgaged was a year ago too... I've got a car loan and 15 year mortgage too while only making 32k a year before which is probably the hardest thing to do that is actually possible..

People can listen to someone who actually has done what they are talking about, or someone trying to "win" a forum thread with whatever is at the top of Google... Their choice...

625 is the actual number I've been told by veteran agents and their lenders, and that was about 14 months ago and in NC which was considered prime at the time no less... Now go Google for a contradiction again...


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Correll15 said:


> But except for the fact that they specifically mention RS as the deciding factor for declining. I thought I was clear on that previously. The title says it.


Ummm ok. If so, fine. Every finance company is different.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

0x3imf3 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but I don't have to Google anything... I've actually done it.. Last place I mortgaged was a year ago too... I've got a car loan and 15 year mortgage too while only making 32k a year before which is probably the hardest thing to do that is actually possible..
> 
> People can listen to someone who actually has done what they are talking about, or someone trying to "win" a forum thread with whatever is at the top of Google... Their choice...
> 
> 625 is the actual number I've been told by veteran agents and their lenders, and that was about 14 months ago and in NC which was considered prime at the time no less... Now go Google for a contradiction again...


Too many "know-it-all's" out here!


----------



## 0x3imf3

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Too many "know-it-all's" out here!



No for some


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Too many "know-it-all's" out here!


Just people trying to use Google results to teach people about reality... I guess that's kind of why HTTP forums died out years ago and they all went to Facebook


----------



## Correll15

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummm ok. If so, fine. Every finance company is different.


It just that every finance agency big enough to afford loss/risk has an unspoken rule against RS, but as previously pointed out by somebody earlier--money is king!


----------



## Correll15

Correll15 said:


> It just that every finance agency big enough to afford loss/risk has an unspoken rule against RS, but as previously pointed out by somebody earlier--money is king!


In other words have a down payment that equates to 20% of the retail!!! Clearly it of the range of newbies or moderate RS proprietors.


----------



## SHalester

0x3imf3 said:


> People can listen to someone who actually has done what they are talking about, or someone trying to "win" a forum thread


can a unicorn be presented as the norm?

Let's view the facts: your credit score won't net you the best rates. Period.
the underwriter most likely had heartburn approving you if your sole income is RS or such.
Having the asset already is helpful.
Already paying a mortgage is helpful.

But a RS only on an under 700 going for a new purchase mortgage will be an uphill battle and they will get the worse rates.

Period.


----------



## Correll15

So this is what my initial question posits! I can into this knowing that I need help with understanding all this. Never said I know more than the high IQs in this room, but I'll look stupid for the sake of others who may gain insight and knowledge. I am listening as well and like to play out details through this kind of dialogue, as naive as I might sound. So then, what do you think about separating credit file profiles with an LLC? Can I get food credit faster, or will it be the same as now with my credit, or worse, with zero credit. Does having a business accelerate credit for the managers? Presenting a professional front with website, email, domain name, etc. Worthwhile? Money I make from Uber now gets transferred directly to my Bank of The West business account, and they sorry it out with respect to taxes and deductable. If nothing else I'm learning more about ways not to do things... Winning in reverse or through the backdoor so to speak, but all with a keen eye to learning as much as I can. I should have been doing this long ago, but for just starting out I seem to be doing better than my constituents supporting rent on bicycle alone!!! And I feel for the poor bastards cause I been there. That's why giving a hand up is critical for us RS people. That's all this is.


----------



## 0x3imf3

SHalester said:


> can a unicorn be presented as the norm?
> 
> Let's view the facts: your credit score won't net you the best rates. Period.
> the underwriter most likely had heartburn approving you if your sole income is RS or such.
> Having the asset already is helpful.
> Already paying a mortgage is helpful.
> 
> But a RS only on an under 700 going for a new purchase mortgage will be an uphill battle and they will get the worse rates.
> 
> Period.


My first time financing I was making 32k a year with a 585'ish credit score and got approved for a 24k current-year car. My first house was also just 32k a year but I got up to 640 from the car; house was 124k.

I'm about to pay off a second house and have all but a new truck paid off; two <5 year old cars. I've never factored anything you're talking about.....

Oh did I mention I've been running a s-corp trucking company too that I started with financing?

Go back to Google kiddy


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> But a RS only


Wrong!


----------



## Correll15

0x3imf3 said:


> My first time financing I was making 32k a year with a 585'ish credit score and got approved for a 24k current-year car. My first house was also just 32k a year but I got up to 640 from the car; house was 124k.
> 
> I'm about to pay off a second house and have all but a new truck paid off; two <5 year old cars. I've never factored anything you're talking about.....
> 
> Oh did I mention I've been running a s-corp trucking company too that I started with financing?
> 
> Go back to Google kiddy


😆 Okay, but I have my CDL with endorsement... I'll come work for you big fella!


----------



## Correll15

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How reliable are the Kia Sorento for Uber XL?


That promising news to hear!! I hope that I can make the same move, but with a Prius!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Is he still here whining?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Correll15 said:


> a Prius!


Best car, hands down, for RS!


----------



## Ted Fink

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Best car, hands down, for RS!


I like my Accord Hybrid better than a prius. Yes, my mileage is not in the 50s, it's in the mid 40s, but I have a lot more room. Very comfortable ride.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Ted Fink said:


> I like my Accord Hybrid better than a prius. Yes, my mileage is not in the 50s, it's in the mid 40s, but I have a lot more room. Very comfortable ride.


Accord Hybrid is nice……the Honda Clarity is the best. Better mileage, and bigger than the Accord 😎


----------



## 20yearsdriving

0x3imf3 said:


> Not really 625+ is what lender processors want to see. That includes mortgage lenders. I know first hand from doing it myself


It’s the difference between a low apr with US bank vs high interest with abduls auto sales and finance co. Inc…… and getting to chose from their inventory…. Brings to mind “Ugly Duckling “ aka “Drive Time”


----------



## Ted Fink

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Accord Hybrid is nice……the Honda Clarity is the best. Better mileage, and bigger than the Accord 😎


The clarity is cool, but just a minor correction - it's not bigger than accord. it's bigger than civic and just a slight bit smaller than accord.


----------



## SHalester

0x3imf3 said:


> My first time financing I was making 32k a year with a 585'ish credit score and got approved for a 24k current-year car.


wow, did you think nobody would notice the switch from a mortgage to an auto loan? Ooops, strike one.

You can have a pulse and get an auto loan; it even has its OWN dedicated credit score.

585 means you ain't getting a new purchase mortgage. Unless it is from 'freddy' down the street in the back of the pawn shop.


----------



## Correll15

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Accord Hybrid is nice……the Honda Clarity is the best. Better mileage, and bigger than the Accord 😎


I'm thinking about one of those dangerously small smart cars. Two seater with zero trunk space... Just me and my orders!


----------



## Correll15

Bitcoin is starting to surge again. Just bought $20 worth. Maybe I'll get rich like they did when it first came out.


----------



## Correll15

Should I even be investing in crypto if I can't yet afford a decent down payment!?


----------



## New2This

Correll15 said:


> Should I even be investing in crypto if I can't yet afford a decent down payment!?


This is where @KevinJohnson would really shine...


----------



## I R ME

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income. I earn around 800 a week doing Uber and that's more than alot of jobs these days! I guess it's a conspiracy of sorts to bar the upward mobility of our class of people (gig economy workers). And why just a gig? It's my primary source of income!!! Making money and paying for everything in cash I guess. No respectable lender will take my payments, even though I currently pay off all my credit cards and bills doing Uber. Very discriminatory and just don't make a lick of sense I tell you.


 I got sick and tired of leasing cars through Maven Gig. Ironically they closed their doors in June 2019, in Arizona. In the 9 months that I was with them, I went through 6 cars. Not my fault! 4 were Chevy Malibu's (2 had throttle sensor issues) (1 had a fuel injection issue) (1 a transmission issue). Chevy Equinox, nice but no giddy-up-go. The Chevy Cruze, what a joke. When I got it, all 4 directional tires were put on wrong. 
June 21, 2019, I bought a brand new Mitsubishi Mirage G4 with only 100.00 down. Only had 17 miles on it.
It was as simple as text messaging the salesman the day before. Within 15 minutes and my 1099K from Uber and my bank deposits (screenshots), the salesman asked me what did I want, automatic or stick? What color? Here's the part about credit ratings, I had no credit bad or good. 
This car gets 45 mpg, not a hybrid. Granted racked up the miles, right now she's at 45,000 miles. I am hoping someone hits me or I keep doing brake checks. 
Uber runs our cars to death. They could care less!!


----------



## Correll15

New2This said:


> This is where @KevinJohnson would really shine...
> 
> View attachment 605941
> 
> 
> View attachment 605942


Cryptic but well received


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

I R ME said:


> I got sick and tired of leasing cars through Maven Gig. Ironically they closed their doors in June 2019, in Arizona. In the 9 months that I was with them, I went through 6 cars. Not my fault! 4 were Chevy Malibu's (2 had throttle sensor issues) (1 had a fuel injection issue) (1 a transmission issue). Chevy Equinox, nice but no giddy-up-go. The Chevy Cruze, what a joke. When I got it, all 4 directional tires were put on wrong.
> June 21, 2019, I bought a brand new Mitsubishi Mirage G4 with only 100.00 down. Only had 17 miles on it.
> It was as simple as text messaging the salesman the day before. Within 15 minutes and my 1099K from Uber and my bank deposits (screenshots), the salesman asked me what did I want, automatic or stick? What color? Here's the part about credit ratings, I had no credit bad or good.
> This car gets 45 mpg, not a hybrid. Granted racked up the miles, right now she's at 45,000 miles. I am hoping someone hits me or I keep doing brake checks.
> Uber runs our cars to death. They could care less!!


A response based on actual experience. How refreshing, and disappointing to the know-it-all's on this board!


----------



## Hexonxonx

Back in May, I got approved through Carvana for a 2018 Accord. All paperwork was completed, income verified and accepted (Doordash and GrubHub) and got the notice that my car would be delivered that following Saturday. I ended up going to a local dealership and getting a 2019 Accord and then came home and cancelled the Carvana deal. I didn't need proof of income to buy the car locally and I've made two payments so far. I traded a 2014 Accord and for $11,000 for it as a trade.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Hexonxonx said:


> Back in May, I got approved through Carvana for a 2018 Accord. All paperwork was completed, income verified and accepted (Doordash and GrubHub) and got the notice that my car would be delivered that following Saturday. I ended up going to a local dealership and getting a 2019 Accord and then came home and cancelled the Carvana deal. I didn't need proof of income to buy the car locally and I've made two payments so far. I traded a 2014 Accord and for $11,000 for it as a trade.


But, if your credit rating and income sources are not premium, you would still get a loan but pay higher interest rates?


----------



## Correll15

Indeed!


Hexonxonx said:


> Back in May, I got approved through Carvana for a 2018 Accord. All paperwork was completed, income verified and accepted (Doordash and GrubHub) and got the notice that my car would be delivered that following Saturday. I ended up going to a local dealership and getting a 2019 Accord and then came home and cancelled the Carvana deal. I didn't need proof of income to buy the car locally and I've made two payments so far. I traded a 2014 Accord and for $11,000 for it as a trade.


So essentially my claim of discrimination could have merit though I don't have a specific date they stopped accepting RS for financing. Thanks for that tidbit. Should prove useful to my investigation.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Hexonxonx said:


> Back in May, I got approved through Carvana for a 2018 Accord. All paperwork was completed, income verified and accepted (Doordash and GrubHub) and got the notice that my car would be delivered that following Saturday. I ended up going to a local dealership and getting a 2019 Accord and then came home and cancelled the Carvana deal. I didn't need proof of income to buy the car locally and I've made two payments so far. I traded a 2014 Accord and for $11,000 for it as a trade.


See all you naysayers. DUH!!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> But, if your credit rating and income sources are not premium, you would still get a loan but pay higher interest rates?


What is a "premium income source?"
In regards to credit, yes. A lower beacon score most likely results in higher interest rates.


----------



## Hexonxonx

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What is a "premium income source?"
> In regards to credit, yes. A lower beacon score most likely results in higher interest rates.


And that doesn’t matter where your income comes from.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Hexonxonx said:


> And that doesn’t matter where your income comes from.


Provided your source(s) of income are legal and documented, nope!


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Mob guys buy houses. And they aren't paying cash.


----------



## Safar

Correll15 said:


> I'm thinking about one of those dangerously small smart cars. Two seater with zero trunk space... Just me and my orders!


"Dangerously small" 😅


----------



## Safar

I honestly said here what happened in my case. 5 brand new cars from Toyota, zero down and zero questions asked. Or maybe Manufacturer Credit Department is less strict than regular banks. They want to sell a car after all. And they give you those 0 APR deals too on smaller cars.


----------



## Safar

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How reliable are the Kia Sorento for Uber XL?


If you want to do XL, then nothing beats a minivan. Three of my full-time driver friends bought 2021 Hybrid Siennas. Customers tip them well because they freaking love those giant vehicles, and they get 36 mpg.


----------



## Safar

I used to drive a WAV Sienna taxi in NYC. That thing is so freaking huge, I laid my prayer mat in the back of it and prayed 😅
Minivans are perfect XL machines.


----------



## bobby747

CREDIT dept at dealer will spot you with good credit. but asking if you do uber is getting to be standard, ask yourself how good would your loan be on a 2022 honda 2 years later with 80k uber mles on
it with zero down. i just got wife an suv. F+I mgr asks what if bank asks do you do uber..( my score very high) for wife anyway..told him to summit it. 5 mins later approved..but they dont want rideshare taxi loans. i would not either would you.
but they are buying us ,
my old warrantee company was special for uber and lyft,,great prices., no uber or lyft anymore. car inspection and 30 day cool off ...1000 miles
i got dodge wav . my second one first 3 years 110k lease great van $2000 repair in 3 years. had warrantee


----------



## Hexonxonx

bobby747 said:


> CREDIT dept at dealer will spot you with good credit. but asking if you do uber is getting to be standard, ask yourself how good would your loan be on a 2022 honda 2 years later with 80k uber mles on


I bought two cars, a new 2019 CR-V in May of 2020 and as I posed above, a 2019 Accord in May of this year. 

I originally planned on using only the Accord for DD/UE/GH (I don't do passengers) but I couldn't see putting 37,000-40,000 miles on one car per year. I decided to use both and now I use each car two days and then drive the other. I barely put 5,000 miles on the CR-V in the 15 months that I owned it and I have about 8,400 on it now and I'll probably have 20,000-22,000 on it after two years.


----------



## Merc49

Just put down your a self employed transportation entrepreneur on your application and you are a sole proprietorship. Just like a garbage man is considered a sanitation engineer. Haaaa


----------



## Twin

New2This said:


> They're not going to want to finance something you'll be rapidly depreciating on a daily basis.


They don’t care about.


----------



## Hexonxonx

Twin said:


> They don’t care about.


This exactly. I did pizza delivery for 26 years and never had a problem getting financed. They saw that I was there for years and knew I was dependable.


----------



## MissAnne

When I went to finance my 2020 Chevy Trax, they took into consideration my full-time job, my hubby’s full-time job and my Uber pay and I only clear $800 a month on Uber. I would highly recommend going to a credit union, especially if you are already established with one.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Correll15 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> So essentially my claim of discrimination could have merit though I don't have a specific date they stopped accepting RS for financing. Thanks for that tidbit. Should prove useful to my investigation.


Still trying to feel better about yourself, eh? There’s a reason no one will finance you, and that reason is living in mommy and daddy‘s basement does NOT help your FICO.


----------



## NewLyftDriver

When a customer exaggerates during the finance application😂


Social Media!TikTok: https://www.tiktok.com/@titosuave941Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/thetitosuave/Snapchat: yoloweezyswag




youtube.com


----------



## Hexonxonx

I have found that car dealerships don't even verify your workplace if you've worked there long enough.

I bought a 2022 hybrid Accord in December. I quit my job that I had for 26 years a year ago in December but I put that I still worked there. Got approved by Honda and got the lowest rate that I have ever had and that is 1.9%.


----------



## GuyInTheTahoe

I bought a car at Carvana in May of 2021, and they never once asked me what my job was before approving my financing through their lender. I have decent credit, so I guess that helped?


----------



## Hexonxonx

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> I bought a car at Carvana in May of 2021, and they never once asked me what my job was before approving my financing through their lender. I have decent credit, so I guess that helped?


Definitely does as well as how you paid your car loans in the past. My credit score is 625 and I got approved for a 2022 hybrid Accord and got 1.9% financing through Honda. I've never been late on any car loan and I've paid them off early within two years and I know that's what got me the low rate.


----------



## FLKeys

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> I bought a car at Carvana in May of 2021, and they never once asked me what my job was before approving my financing through their lender. I have decent credit, so I guess that helped?


Last car I bought they never asked for employer information. My credit score is over 800, they don't care if I'm homeless, they are selling me a car.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> I bought a car at Carvana in May of 2021, and they never once asked me what my job was before approving my financing through their lender. I have decent credit, so I guess that helped?


I'm going to take stab and say that the banks have figured out that cars are much easier to repossess (i.e., just find it and take it!) than a house, so they are willing to be much looser in borrower ability-to-pay; the only thing that matters is the credit score, and that would have to be woeful to trip anyone out. Heck, 6 months past my Chapter 7, banks were sending me junk mail to get me to take a loan on a new car (interestingly, not on a used car), and my credit score couldn't have been too much north of 500 then.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Still trying to feel better about yourself, eh? There’s a reason no one will finance you, and that reason is living in mommy and daddy‘s basement does NOT help your FICO.


Neither does owning your house outright.


----------



## TomTheAnt

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> I bought a car at Carvana in May of 2021, and they never once asked me what my job was before approving my financing through their lender. I have decent credit, so I guess that helped?


Why spend all that money when you can also just help yourself to any of their vehicles? 









I-Team: Vehicles Stolen Off North Texas Carvana Lot Leads To Feud Between Company And Police, Plus 716 Citations


In the past three years, more than 100 vehicles have been reported stolen off Carvana's inventory lot in the Fort Worth suburb of Blue Mound.




dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## 0x3imf3

Getting a <$50,000.00 car isn't hard.... People who work fast food get $25,000.00 brand new cars financed every day... Go try a $60,000.00+ car or home with a houshold income under six figures in 2022...

I have rich people credit and above median income and barely get a mortgage, and a $60,000.00 truck is out of the question...


----------



## The Entomologist

Correll15 said:


> I was recently denied by Carvana a lending and vehicle lease because they claim a policy that Uber is not an acceptable source of income


They are right, Uber is a hobby not a job.


----------



## 0x3imf3

The Entomologist said:


> They are right, Uber is a hobby not a job.


You could easily say the same thing about delivering pizza on the pizza businesses payroll... The delivery people at my local Pizza Hut and Papa Johns and Dominos are driving new cars...


----------



## Iwant2doit2

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Uber isn’t a job. They’re correct. You must also have crappy credit, because no one really cares where your money comes from, just your ability/willingness to repay.
> 
> Now you know why most drivers drive POS cars……because they have too.


Bork, 
You Sir, are a ****in Nit Wit


----------



## New2This

Iwant2doit2 said:


> Bork,
> You Sir, are a ****in Nit Wit


You realize you created an account to tell off someone who is no longer a member? 










I like the vitriol though.


----------



## TomTheAnt

New2This said:


> You realize you created an account to tell off someone who is no longer a member?
> 
> View attachment 650845
> 
> 
> I like the vitriol though.


Or maybe it’s just Bork talking to himself.


----------



## Invisible

To the OP, it’s all about credit score. I’m sure it’s been noted in thread but didn’t care to read all pages. I got a car loan when I was a f/t driver. My loan wasn’t a shady car loan but one that was affiliated w/ a dealership. That was years ago when drivers weren’t working for peanuts as I imagine how it is now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

UbaBrah said:


> On the plus side you will save a lot of money not buying a Carvana car. And contrary to what that Bork dude says, it only really makes sense to drive a (semi) crappy car for Uber.
> 
> When I financed my KIA I just walked in to the dealership and their lender financed me without any specific income source questions. They just ran my credit and I put a small deposit down.


Yea but you are really good looking too
Many of us werent so blessed...








This was taken on my honeymoon.


----------



## Invisible

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea but you are really good looking too
> Many of us werent so blessed...
> View attachment 650937
> 
> This was taken on my honeymoon.


But do you have a good personality? It looks like you and the misses are a perfect match. 😀


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Invisible said:


> But do you have a good personality? It looks like you and the misses are a perfect match. 😀


😊
I have been told I'm a little dry (and smelly)
But the again she is kinda dry herself..


----------



## New2This

Invisible said:


> But do you have a good personality? It looks like you and the misses are a perfect match. 😀


He has a shit personality but she likes his bone...


----------



## JeanOcelot0

TomTheAnt said:


> Why spend all that money when you can also just help yourself to any of their vehicles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I-Team: Vehicles Stolen Off North Texas Carvana Lot Leads To Feud Between Company And Police, Plus 716 Citations
> 
> 
> In the past three years, more than 100 vehicles have been reported stolen off Carvana's inventory lot in the Fort Worth suburb of Blue Mound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfw.cbslocal.com


Time to send in Marshal Lucky and Lenny & Squiggy:


----------



## 101Uber

Safar said:


> Same here, 5 cars so far, no questions asked whatsoever, and $0.0 down each time.
> 
> View attachment 605245


Toyota much… 😎😎


----------



## TomTheAnt

101Uber said:


> Toyota much… 😎😎


Yes, and his ass has been banned countless times under countless of screen names. Not because of he is a Toyota fanboi, but because he is also an idiot. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hexonxonx

I bought two cars last last year. I bought a 2022 Honda CR-V hybrid touring and paid cash on that one. I sold my house in October.

I bought a 2022 Honda Accord hybrid EX-L in December. I financed that one. I was going to pay cash for that one as well but I got 1.9% financing through Honda so I figured I would just finance it and hold on to my money. I also fibbed and said I was still working at my 26 year job at Pizza Hut even though I quit that job in December 2020. People aren't going to lie about being a driver for Pizza Hut for all those years. They don't verify employment so you can pretty much say anything. As long as it's a solid reference, they'll accept it.

I have always had two cars for my delivery jobs to split the miles. 300-400 miles per week is much better than 800 on one car.


----------



## Karen Stein

I’ve applied for a car loan a dozen times (over three purchases) and been denied but once.
The one denial was by Wells Fargo because the “vehicle use was outside lending parameters.” This was ironic, because only five weeks before they had approved a loan on the same type loan f car through the same dealer for the same price.
I’ve received the best service through Toyota. Two car loans, no issues, helpful l web site.

Wells Fargo? I immediately paid off their loan, and won’t be dealing with them again.


----------



## Mole

I did a refi on one of my rentals and they accepted my Uber wages because I have done it for over 3 years constantly


----------



## 0x3imf3

Invisible said:


> To the OP, it’s all about credit score. I’m sure it’s been noted in thread but didn’t care to read all pages. I got a car loan when I was a f/t driver. My loan wasn’t a shady car loan but one that was affiliated w/ a dealership. That was years ago when drivers weren’t working for peanuts as I imagine how it is now.


3%-6% down(USDA type programs will never work out; people will just buy it while you're waiting for the audit if the agent or lender even deals with you), around $4,000 to close(inspection, appraisal, surveyor, lawyer, checks of intent to deed holders; all required by all lenders), 620+ credit, at least 2 years of tax returns and no job hopping, and it better be $40,000+

*I've paid off mortgages multiple times, and got a 30 year fixed at 3.8% when I only made 32k a year; when you could do that.... I got a under-average APR and below market principle in prime real estate in recent years while not being rich...This makes me the most qualified person here to answer... I've beaten out rich NYC people on offers using lenders money in prime markets, and I barely had the cash to close..*


----------



## Heisenburger

UberFooledYou1 said:


> Uber is not a steady source of income


You're right. I've only been able to survive for five years as my sole source of income. Steady means 10 years?


----------



## Heisenburger

New2This said:


> Do you now see why banks don't want to finance Uber/Lyft drivers?


No.

Here's what your analysis misses:

Anthony gets job at Amazon distribution center for a month. Lists only that income source. Gets approved. Quits Amazon the following week. Drives Uber. Finance company has zero knowledge or recourse.


----------



## UberFooledYou1

Heisenburger said:


> You're right. I've only been able to survive for five years as my sole source of income. Steady means 10 years?


Survive, exactly. You are another dumbed down Uber slave.


----------



## Heisenburger

UberFooledYou1 said:


> Survive, exactly. You are another dumbed down Uber slave.


If you believe that there are millions of new millionaires being made in the US the past 3 decades, then you haven't been following the news.


----------



## UberFooledYou1

Heisenburger said:


> If you believe that there are millions of new millionaires being made in the US the past 3 decades, then you haven't been following the news.


That's not an argument. What has your nonsensical post have anything to do with what I said, exactly, nothing. Uber loves people like you.


----------



## Heisenburger

UberFooledYou1 said:


> That's not an argument. What has your nonsensical post have anything to do with what I said, exactly, nothing. Uber loves people like you.


It's implied in what you wrote earlier: you were contrasting surviving and thriving. If you think US citizens in other industries have been thriving lately then you haven't been paying attention.

This was 581 miles at my operating cost of $0.20 per mile.


----------



## UberFooledYou1

Heisenburger said:


> It's implied in what you wrote earlier: you were contrasting surviving and thriving. If you think US citizens in other industries have been thriving lately then you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> This was 581 miles at my operating cost of $0.20 per mile.


I used to do that in two days with less than half those miles, many years ago before Uber went slave labor. And your 20 cents operating cost per mile is nonsense.


----------



## Heisenburger

UberFooledYou1 said:


> I used to do that in two days with less than half those miles


Great, but why are you still so passionate about an old gig? It's indeed very suspicious.



UberFooledYou1 said:


> And your 20 cents operating cost per mile is nonsense.


I can produce all of my actual repair and maintenance costs for the entire 3 years I've owned this box on wheels. $0.13 per mile currently goes to fuel and $0.07 is my purchase price plus all repairs and maintenance and supplemental RS insurance coverage for 3 years and 75k miles (my period of ownership). It's an oldish box on wheels that's cheaper to run than just about anything else out there except a hybrid of the same era (late 2000s).


----------



## 0x3imf3

Another _those who did_ vs. _those who Google it_ thread....

I don't know about you guys, but someone who lives with their parents or in a low rent duplex or apartment is the ONLY person I want to learn investment and financing from...


----------



## bobby747

This simple 24 months of direct deposit. With sch. C line 7 profit


----------

